# Upsetting comment



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddy has played with my cousins cockapoo a few times and they run around like crazy and play fight ,her cockapoo who is over 1 year old is very soft and gentle and ive noticed she always panics when the fighting gets a bit rough (but no growling or snapping)and trys to stop it.
I just think its play fighting but yes it normally is Buddy that starts it but he is still a pup,last time she told me to hit him and even tryed to herself but i stopped her.
Well today i went round to take her cockapoo for a walk with me and Buddy but she didnt want me to take him because she thought Buddy would hurt him,i said dont be daft its just play fighting and she said" no its not ,your puppies mental most puppies dont act like that".

Anyway i reasured her and she let me take him ,both were fine on the walk no problem ,it has worried me now thinking is she right is Buddy more crazy etc then is suppose to be normal at this age.I must admit ive walked her cockapoo from the age of 5 mths and he's never tryed to nip me or bite our clothes when he stayed over.

Im starting to worry its because im rubbish at teaching him right from wrong etc.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Donna, please don't worry I think it is normal! Daisy also 'plays rough' with the other Cockapoos. They roll around, chase each other, make playful growly noises and sit on each others heads! :huh: 

No offence to your cousin, but maybe she is an overprotective Mummy  x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

It sounds like Buddy is just a handful but then you already know that!!!!
I think the other owner also sounds a bit over protective, a bit like kids at play group, some are quiet and some are strong and the owners/mothers of the quiet ones feel like they have to protect their delicate one from the stronger members of the group. 
I agree it is only play fighting and generally doing no harm and I am sure you dicipline Buddy when he needs it, perhaps he just needs to learn to calm it down a little.
Ask Milliedog and Flounder1 about their dogs they know each other well and tend to play alot rougher with each other than they would with anyone else.
I wouldn't worry too much x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Don't worry! from what you say I think Buddy is fine... most puppies play fight and get rough...it will get better.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Donna please dont worry .. all dogs are different .. really don't worry .. you are his owner and you know your dog .. he is just loveable Buddy xxx


----------



## Maxwell (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi Donna

Max (15mths) and Ollie (4 3/4 mths) play fight a lot, chasing one another or pinching each others toys or my knickers ! But all the time their tails are waging and there is no aggression, I think Buddy sounds completely normal Its a shame you do not live closer then he could come round for a play date with the big boys


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Karen's right as anyone at Virginia Water on Sunday will have witnessed, Lolly and Millie play very rough together. Julie and I are used to it now although it worried us at first so we had a session with a dog trainer to find out what is normal behaviour and what isn't. 
She reassured us that it is normal and that because Lolly and Millie are similar in age and size they consider themselves almost like siblings and therefore don't always have the same manners with each other that they have with other dogs (like humans). They have never hurt each other.
As long as the play is equal, ie one has a turn at being chased and pinned down and then the other does and both dogs gleefully come back for more then they are happy and its normal


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

:iagree:
I think he just might be an excited pup and not nasty at all - Although Vincent is still young he is pretty excitable whenever he meets new people, he just gets so happy!!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I've been wondering about this too. Bess, like Buddy, likes to play fight ... lots of jumping on the other dog (usually Maisie), growly noises (from both dogs), mouthing, dashing about, etc.

I'm sure its only play fighting but it gets to the stage when Maisie has had enough (she's smaller/more gentle) and I don't know whether to intervene or not ... did ask the trainer who said try to divert with a toy ... this doesn't work at all. This morning it was with my friend's dog and I said "ENOUGH" and put her lead on for a little while to let her calm down.

Don't really know if this is the right thing to do ... what do others think?

Thanks


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry Donna, don't want to hijack your thread ... they are probably just both excitable puppies still. But don't want to end up with an adult dog who does it all the time when its not necessarily wanted.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> I've been wondering about this too. Bess, like Buddy, likes to play fight ... lots of jumping on the other dog (usually Maisie), growly noises (from both dogs), mouthing, dashing about, etc.
> 
> I'm sure its only play fighting but it gets to the stage when Maisie has had enough (she's smaller/more gentle) and I don't know whether to intervene or not ... did ask the trainer who said try to divert with a toy ... this doesn't work at all. This morning it was with my friend's dog and I said "ENOUGH" and put her lead on for a little while to let her calm down.
> 
> ...


The trainer suggested we give a big clap with a very loud and sharp sounding 'ENOUGH' which should be enough to startle them into a brief lull which can enable you then to separate them for a while. Hopefully they will then learn that the command means they get separated and you can start using a quiter voice with the command.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I won't repeat what everyone else has said (well not too much anyhow) and will try and give you some practical advice.

Puppies need to learn from older dog what play is acceptable and what is not. Older dogs should give a warning growl or something to tell the pup 'too much'. Puppies don't always know when to stop.

If the play is getting too much then as Janet (Flounder_1) said you need to break them up with a big clap and a loud 'Enough' to break their concentration. Put a lead on both of the dogs and let them have some chill out time (20 mins).

What is deemed too much play? Where one of the dogs is trying to stop playing and other just keeps going. Or as in your case, your cousin feels its too much. You could put a lead on Buddy and leave her dog free. It would be interesting to see if her dog returns to Buddy wanting to play some more.

One other thing that I've just remembered. 20 mins full on play is equal to 1hr exercise, so bear that in mind for Buddy's sake as he's only a puppy.

You may want to limit the amount of time they spend together so they don't become over familiar with each other.

Check that Buddy is not over tired, they get quite bitey when they are and don't realise they need a rest/sleep.

Buddy's play sounds very normal, but keep an eye on it and make sure it remains equal.


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Donna
Well, ditto to all the advice you have already recieved however, your cousins comments are at best completely wrong and insensitive.
You have a gorgeous Cockapoo who is a large boisterous adolescent who needs to learn some airs and graces He is still very much in the educational phase of his life and if anything like Alfie & Milo (yes Milo) he's a real handful
I can assure you Buddy is not a basket case or mental, he is a highly intelligent 5 month old Cockapoo. Think back to your early visits to JD's did Ziggy appear to be a nut job? absolutely not! was Lucy going mental in the paddock with her contemporaries? absolutely not! are they highly intelligent and calm with great personalities? absolutely!

Donna, Buddy is a 5 month old puppy who is full of life and vitality and he has an unquenchable thirst for life

My advice is very simple correct me if I'm wrong this is your first puppy/dog? So along with most other's you are on a daily learning curve and some days we get things a little wrong but we resolve to try and put it right the next. I watched you and Buddy at puppy training classes and you both did extremely well.....however, this was under instruction and I believe this is where you will find some answers 'help, guidance and instruction' 

I think your best step would be to get some help from a personal trainer and some 'one to one' training for you both. I think if you do this you will get many of your questions answered, Buddy will respond to the correct training input and you will learn the best ways to achieve your aim. It is my feeling if you do this you will see almost instant improvement in Buddy's behaviour Your confidence will grow as your training knowledge improves and you start to see results......and then you will start to enjoy your walks with your gorgeous Buddy Mick

PS Unfortunately you will not always find the solutions to your problems on this site albeit, great help and guidance. Sometimes you need that personal touch.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Donna

Check out my new thread on cockapoo pictures - 'Boycie's had an ear bashing' - Nacho was pretty rough to his more senior opponent Boycie (Marzy's beautiful black cockapoo) today. I think it sounds like very normal behaviour. If your cousins cockapoo was that scared, he/she wouldn't go near Buddy - i am sure it's all just a game!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Donna, I have two Cockapoos with very different personalities. Rufus, my two year old has always been confident and assertive. I have had to work quite hard with him but it has been so worth it. I have an exciting dog who adores using his brain and body in agility and he is now a very relaxed and reliable dog at home. He has always enjoyed a good rough and tumble with other dogs and has been a complete adrenalin junkie at times - goading a pack of three German Shepherds to chase him through the woods!  I still need to keep on top of his training - but he and I understand each other. You may find that something like agility or flyball will be ideal for Buddy once he is old enough. Both sports are fantastic for developing a bond between you and your dog and also general obedience. Buddy sounds like a very similar dog to Rufus. You've got a cracking dog there!

I walk with a group of friends who have larger dogs - Goldendoodles and Labradoodles. One of the Goldendoodles is about 6 weeks older than Basil and is huge! He plays really quite roughly with Basil who is constantly on his back or being bowled over. I know that Basil is fine. If he wasn't :
1. He would be squealing.
2. He would be hiding round my legs wanting me to protect him.
3. His tail would be down or between his legs.

As soon as Ernie trots away, Basil is up and jumping at his ears. The play looks horrific but Basil (who I think is an amazing dog) just behaves appropriately and kind of enjoys the whole experience .......and I know the mud will dry off and fall off eventually!  

Enjoy Buddy Donna. It will seem like hard work at times but what a dog you have there. I would still attend training classes if you are able. Most trainers offer follow on classes. I went to training classes with Rufus for about a year and then switched to agility.

Karen xx


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

My two love to play fight although since Milly reached 2 in Aug she doesn't want to ambush Monty as much now, and they hardly play fight now except for the odd little play.

Prior to this they both loved to play fight and poor Monty used to get dragged around by his ears. They both used to jump all over each other and bite each others feet and everything but they were just having fun.

Sometimes we stopped it if Milly go over excited or it was getting too rough.

But most times it was just fun. It looks far worse than it actually is.

So it's all about balance and knowing your dogs really. Let them have fun but if you feel they are getting too excitable give them some time out.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

No advice here - but :hug: you're a great mummy


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

The first time i saw Betty playing with another cockapoo, myself and the other owner just stood there looking bemused as to how full on it was, they were chasing each other, barging each other, rolling each other, yet each time one dog was on the floor they would bounce back up and charge after the other one for a bit more.

I must say Betty is now 18 months and has started to calm down now and is less boisterous with other dogs generally, other than the occaisional mad moments, but when i first got her, watching her play used to scare me!!

Am sure Buddy is just having normal cockapoo fun!!


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Bayley and Holly always play fight and if a stranger was watching i am sure they would think they were trying to kill each other!! Holly (the smallest and the youngest) is a right little madam always pulling on Bayleys ears and pulling his back leg from under him so he cannot run away but he also loves it. As soon as Holly decides she has had enough, Bayley then starts pestering her to play again by dropping toys on her head or putting a treat just out of her reach so she has to go near him and then he pounces on her. I use to worry about them but not anymore they are just having fun and are both as bad as each other but they have never hurt each other or drawn blood even though it looks ferocious at times


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks guys i thinking looking back it was always Buddy pestering Dudley to play but Dudley would always willingly join in,Buddy was always getting the better of him (when he could catch him,Dudley is very fast)IT is as if he knows he will play with him because we were also with my firend and her two lab's and Buddy didnt go near them he just stuck to Dudley like glue on the walk!
I think because Dudley is so gentle he would never growl or snap at Buddy to say thats enough and this is why Buddy just wouldnt leave him alone.

Thanks for all the tips ,and thanjs Mick i think i will investigate a trainer even if its more for me then Buddy at least i will know what im doing is correct etc.

I must say when we all met up at colwick i thought Buddy played with all the other poo's really well,hubbie thinks its more a case that my cousin is being overprotective.


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Donna
I agree with Martin


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Thankyou for starting this thread Donna, i was thinking about doing the same thread as whenever we take Dexter out he does like to roll around and jump on other dogs (especially The other balck and white dexter at the surrey meet - sorry)!!! But our trainer did say thats how these dogs play as they ahve the poodle in them & just let them just do it - the other dogs will tell them off if they've ahd enough - hes been told off today by a little jack russell (he didn't go back for more funnily enough )  ...... I'm sure all our little pup[s will grow to be beautifully behaved - its just like having the boys all over again  xx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

What a lovely thread and great advice from all those before me. This exuberant puppy behaviour is not something that we have to deal with here because we run our puppies out with all of the adult dogs who very firmly put the pups in their place if they behave like brats. Also because we are busy we spend quality time with our house dogs but they have about 4-5 hours each day in their outside covered runs, (all of our 3 pups together) effectively time out and rest. This is important for them to develop and not get overtired. 

It has been mentioned by lots of you already that pups getting overtired is a problem, like babies pups need to sleep and rest during the day, just like our own babies.

Julia xx


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Here are Jess and Archie play fighting, they go at each other for ages, normally ending in a chase!

http://youtu.be/fvwBjmUD62Y


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I have just watched your video and now Daisy is barking!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> What a lovely thread and great advice from all those before me.


I agree  This is the reason I love this forum - for first time dog owners it's great to get all of the advise people can offer, both from experienced breeders to the personal experiences of owners


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

OMG Buddy's barking also having just watched video ha ha

To be honest thats all Buddy and Dudley were doing however must admit Buddy grabs his ears but wont let go ,there wasnt even any barking going on or growling,thanks for all comments im more reasured Buddys quite normal and not a big bully and i wont be stopping him play fighting from now on (only for time out).:twothumbs:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I better not watch the video and I have a puppy sleeping on my shoe  ahhhhh

Will watch later when she is in her lively mode ...


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice video of Jess and Archie ... I may add a video later ... my two are a bit growly but still I think its only play.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Well what a difference a day makes !!!
Just been on a lovely walk with Buddy and Mia and we meet two ladies with SIX dogs between them i did have Buddy on lead but they seemed so friendly i toke him off and boy did he do me proud!!!! The dogs were all shapes and sizes and Buddy didnt jump up pr try and play fight any of them he greeted them nicely and when it was time to walk away he came straight away.

I am one happy mummy dx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Well what a difference a day makes !!!
> Just been on a lovely walk with Buddy and Mia and we meet two ladies with SIX dogs between them i did have Buddy on lead but they seemed so friendly i toke him off and boy did he do me proud!!!! The dogs were all shapes and sizes and Buddy didnt jump up pr try and play fight any of them he greeted them nicely and when it was time to walk away he came straight away.
> 
> I am one happy mummy dx


Good boy Buddy!!!
He sounds just the same as Weller, he adapts his play depending on who he is playing with...........smart pooches


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

They do seem to instinctively know how to be with another dog ... whether its full on play or just a sniff or lying down submissively.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I agree with your hubby that your cousin is being over protective, and pretty rude to call Buddy mental (if you dont mind me saying!). 
Dexter loves playing rough with all his puppy friends and they love it too. If occasionally he plays rough with a more timid usually older dog whose owner is getting a bit concerned I put him on the lead and take him away. Perhaps Buddy needs to play more with dogs who are similar to him. Maybe see a bit less of your cousin for a while it might lead to better relations with her!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Well after that comment ive been really watching Buddy closely and i think he's quite normal really, he plays nicely with dogs he dosnt know and with older dogs who he knows dont want to play and with dogs he already knows who like to play rough their the only ones he does it with.

Funny story though we went to the NEC yesterday so left him at my sister in laws in Tamworth shes never had a dog and it was all new to her,anyway they toke Buddy to the local park/field and let him off lead she said he was amazing only two funny moments one was he chased after a ball some boys were playing football with then he jumped on top of a young couple lieing down snogging LOL i think they got a shock!


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Lol!!! Good boy Buddy! x


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

hi wispa meet another cockapoo today and she just ran rings around it, poor little thing looked shocked, wispa is used to playing with a husky and greyhounds and a staffie so runs like crazy and plays quiet ruff somethimes, but she soon gets the message when and older dog tells her off for being to crazy and lies on her back in seconds! lol buddy sound quiet normal to me!


----------

